# Adios ACES



## jis (Mar 9, 2012)

As expected the ACES contract is not getting renewed.

From _Atlantic City Press_



> *Casinos end ACES train service from Atlantic City to New York*
> 
> _Posted: Friday, March 9, 2012 12:09 pm _
> 
> ...


You can read the whole article here.


----------

